# marketplace



## Tt225bham (Mar 13, 2013)

hi guys sorry to ask here but how many posts before a new member can view the marketplace? cant find the answer anywhere!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Even I don't know, so just keep posting constructive posts & it will soon happen. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Tt225bham (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol wow is that a first for you hoggy ! 


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Tt225bham said:


> Lol wow is that a first for you hoggy ! 


Hi, That's another one nearer. :lol:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------

